# tamaulipas travel warning



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

the u.s. state department has issued a travel warning in and around the state of tamaulipas... including bus travel.
i am very shocked and concerned about the safety in driving through those areas since a lot of expats come down from texas via tamaulipas cities.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I follow the Mexico newspapers everyday so I am not shocked or concerned. Once again the State Department is playing catch - up, making statemants nearly a week after the fact. 
I suggest following the news of Mexico in Mexico using the internet. It is easy, fast and fun. Plus YOU can make your own decisions and conclusions instead of letting someone else do that for you.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> I follow the Mexico newspapers everyday so I am not shocked or concerned. Once again the State Department is playing catch - up, making statemants nearly a week after the fact.
> I suggest following the news of Mexico in Mexico using the internet. It is easy, fast and fun. Plus YOU can make your own decisions and conclusions instead of letting someone else do that for you.


Agreed with that 100%. Nuevo Laredo is in Tamaulipas and its an easy drive down 85 to get to anywhere if you wanted to go a safer route. You are only in Tamaulipas for 15-20 minutes then you cross into Nuevo Leon and can take the toll road. Laredo may be a little farther away from Matamoros or Reynosa, but its a safer crossing/trip. 

I'm not shocked at what the warnings are. I read plenty of internet news and other noticias about the happenings. To me I would avoid that area if I could. But thats just me. Thousands of people drive that way everyday. Another thought is I'm not so sure how accurate the statistics are. 6 of one half dozen of the other.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

The warning I received said "The United States Consulates General in Matamoros, Nuevo Laredo, and Monterrey advise American citizens that the U.S. government has received uncorroborated information that Mexican criminal gangs may intend to attack U.S. law enforcement officers or U.S. citizens in the near future in Tamaulipas, Nuevo León and San Luis Potosi."
I read somewhere else about _banditos_ forcibly removing people from a bus in Tamaulipas.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Monty Floyd said:


> The warning I received said "The United States Consulates General in Matamoros, Nuevo Laredo, and Monterrey advise American citizens that the U.S. government has received uncorroborated information that Mexican criminal gangs may intend to attack U.S. law enforcement officers or U.S. citizens in the near future in Tamaulipas, Nuevo León and San Luis Potosi."
> I read somewhere else about _banditos_ forcibly removing people from a bus in Tamaulipas.


I read all of that also. Word to the wise is to stick to HEAVILY traffic roads and/or take a toll road when you can. Down route 85 from Laredo to Monterrey there were 3 checkpoints and was a safe drive with no problems. I trust most of the warnings and don't take anything with a grain of salt. Use common sense.

I have a meeting in Torreon next week and they suggested driving..I told them I would meet them at the airport......


----------

